# Trek 5200 vs. Trek 5.2SL Madone



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry if this has already been addressed.

Can anyone provide a comparison of the "old" Trek 5200 frame vs. the newer technology of the Trek 5.2SL Madone frame.

What are the overall improvements and ride differences between "new" and "old". Haven't had a chance to ride the 5.2SL, yet and was wondering if there would be a noticeable difference?


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Part of the answer.....*

The "old" Trek 5200 frame is a 120 OCLV frame, and the 5.2 SL is a 110 OCLV frame. This means that the new frame is made from a (slightly) lighter carbon fiber, and the 5.2 SL will weigh a tiny bit less than the old 5200, like 100 grams or so. 

Given that the new 5.2 SL also has a different seat stay arrangement than the older 5200/5900 frames, it may ride different. I've heard the Madones are a bit stiffer. You'll need to test ride one to see if you fell a difference.


----------

